# light identification



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok can anyone help me identify what bulb number these lights are

the bulb from behind the center gauges 









and the bulbs behind the buttons and LCD of the climate control









thanks alot


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

part numbers are in the fiche. as far as I've been able to tell, they're dealer only parts. They aren't that much money.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I "retro fitted" LEDs from RadioShack. None of the dealers around here keep that in stock for some reason.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I asked a couple dealers around here back when I had mine, they said they are no longer available. What you do is buy an unseated bulb from some place like Radio Shack, remove the old bulb and it's wire strands from the original plastic base and put the new bulb in it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

well i found a website LEDtronic's they sell LEDs of literally all sizes and i think they make some the same size as these, i know they make ones that replace the size 74 bulbs that illuminate the lettering and toplight of the unit, and i jsut need to find the bulb size

Az-Zbum I checked out the fiche on your site and was able to identify the bigger of the 2 bulbs in question, i got the part number, where could i find out the bulb size? and i couldn't decern what part number went to the bulbs that light the climate control unit


i've looked though the FSM i have and they dont list many part numbers, would a dealer be able to tell me the bulb number


example :


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I had no problem ordering the bulbs from my local dealership. They didn't keep them in stock, but they had no problems getting them.

http://www.zeeyalater.net/comprob2.htm#bulb replacement


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i got those numbers now, but what i really really need is a bulb size (i.e. 74, 1156, 1157, etc) something like that, would the dealer be able to tell me what size these bulbs are if i gave them the part number

because heres the issue, they aren't the right color nor are they bright enough, i'm getting daylight visible blue LEDs for the 3 illumination bulbs (size 74) that are around the unit, and i want to do the same for the bulbs inside, the 3 bulbs with the grey bases i want to replace with 3 daylight visible red LEDs, and the ones behind the LCD i want to replace with 2 daylight visible blue LEDs


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't believe they have a standard bulb number. But you can take them down to Radio Shack and possibly match them up with something. But as has been said, you won't find any that just plug right in like the originals.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

radio shack doesn't sell 14v LEDs, and i dont wanna mess with resistors and all that, im gonna try to get in touch with the people at LEDtronics and see if i can send them 2 sample lights and see they can identify them for me

(this is my second attempt at this mod, i tried the radio shack/frys electronics route and it didn't work)


and i would think they have a bulb size because i'm pretty sure the z31 isn't the only car using these bulbs, and if the lil skinny ass 74's have a number why wouldn't bulbs that provide lighting for crtical components?


----------

